# CMR Backups and Restores



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it just me or doesn't any all backups and restores to nandroid take a ridiculous amount of time!! I swear it can take 15-30mins possibly longer for either one, backup or restore! Anyone else notice that? I am using a class10 sdcard so it isnt the speed of the sd that could be the issue. what is it?


----------



## tehsusenoh (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I restored today, and man did it take a long time. Somewhere around 30mins, but I wasn't ready to time anything.

Also, this thread probably needs to be moved... :erm (1):


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

There is also a hugh battery drain whenever I use CWM.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Most backups do take a long time. Also this is the developer section buddy. I think it would be better to move to general


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nandroids never take this long. They maybe take 5-10 mins on any other phone i have had (inc, thunderbolt, desire hd, inc2 .etc)


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

and how do i move it


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> and how do i move it


A mod will do it buddy


----------

